# mystery fog ???wtf???



## porksnorkel (Aug 14, 2007)

had this interesting suprise this afternnon after filling my new 125g last night. it's some sort of very dense fog, that seems to be seeping out of the substrate. i was able to vaccum it up for the most part, but more kept coming up. this aquarium has a DIY slate backround, and DIY styro rock stacks. products in the tank are...

styrofoam [high density]
silicone [DAP]
epoxy paint [Olympic pool grade]
acrylic [ductile]
slate
tahitian moon sand

i suspect it's organic funk leaching out of some old moon sand that i had sitting in a bucket. the stuff never dried, and had a bit of rotten egg smell, that dissapated quickly, once spread out in the aquarium. or possibly a chemical reaction w/ some of the stuff i used in the backround. if that were the case though, i would think it wouldn't be leeching out of the sand. the other possibilty is slate dust. i did rinse the rocks down, but i also did some cutting inside the aquarium, as a last resort to repair a problem.

here's a look...


----------



## Ravenatnm (Mar 20, 2008)

That is wierd, is there water in there? It looks like smoke, are you sure you aren't using it as a bong?


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2008)

mine did something like that nd it took my a day of emptying and refilling the whole tank over and over again then it get cloudy but now its fine hope u have a python GL


----------



## porksnorkel (Aug 14, 2007)

lol raven...now that u mention it, i may have to try it!

strange..i do have a python and the tank has already been emptied. i'll rinse the sand and refill the tank. let the filters do the rest.

i just wanted to make sure i wasn't having some sort of weird chemical reaction.


----------



## plastic31 (Feb 4, 2008)

if it does not cloud the whole tank i think it would look pretty cool, could be a new sorta trend.

don't know how the fish will like it but it would look cool!


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Honestly It would scare me to have that happening. It is definitely a chemical reaction of some sort Whether is stuff precipitating out of the water where it contacts the sand or stuff from the sand comming up I would ditch the sand and get some clean stuff. Especially since you have done some water changes and its still doing it.


----------



## porksnorkel (Aug 14, 2007)

actually all i did was drain the tank back sown malawi. the sand has yet to be rinsed, other than filling the tank that one time. i will rinse it outside the tank and see if it happens again on the next fill up.


----------



## Reel North (Sep 23, 2006)

rinse the heck out of it

If it was never rinsed, there are all kinds of particles in it. Then try :thumb:


----------



## porksnorkel (Aug 14, 2007)

it is actually the silicone coming apart. the entire backround must be removed and tossed in the trash, because i'm an idiot,lol.

ty for the help anyway guys. :fish:


----------



## Nutty4Mbunas (Mar 27, 2008)

its called a learning curve. I hate them! :lol:


----------

